# Playboy Party Costume Ideas



## portia319 (Aug 31, 2009)

How about vintage playboy? Rock the curves. Think pin up, Marilyn Monroe, Jayne Mansfield, Betty Page.


----------



## whytheneon (Sep 10, 2011)

if it is the playboy club theme, you could rock a tuxedo. 

or if you could find a white fur robe/jacket and wear some ears with that. might not be authentic per se, but still bunny related


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

A bunny that let herself go could be funny, you could walk around with a box of Trix.

You could also do a costume based on the original bunny design.
http://www.designboom.com/portrait/playboy.html

You could also do a 60s glam costume. According to Hef, members could bring their girl to the club and you can see at 1:21 and 2:25 and a few other places in the file footage, some men did. The host of the party may not appreciate the obscure nature of that costume though. You might want to clear it with them before going that route.
http://www.nbc.com/the-playboy-club/video/hef-on-the-history-of-the-clubs/1347658/


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

All I can think of is giant staples through the your waist.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Go as a magazine? Get a mag cover blown up, cut out the face and have some handles or straps on the backside? 

That is a very odd choice of party theme... but is she going to make you leave if you don't come in costume? 

If you're not feeling it, but want to give a nod to the theme, I'd either do a quick bunny logo on a teeshirt, or wear ears and a tail on regular clothes. 

and then there is Hef's first wife, Mildred Williams, or his daughter, Christie...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christie_Hefner


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

First thing I think of is T & A. Strap on some fake plastic boobs and a fake butt. Add in a blonde wig and you'd look like Hef's girlfriends lol. You could just cut out the spots for the boobs and butt and be fully clothed that way.


----------



## xuchuan8 (Aug 15, 2011)

how about wearing a morphsuit, morphsuit is fun and people who wear morphsuits are very unique, kind like playboy, what do you think ?


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Playboy have a range of their own clothes; so as long as you stick their logo on something, no-one will know and better 

OR - do whatever costume you want, and put on a pair of bunny ears and a tail. It's still in the theme 

They also do a costume range, some of which are Halloween, but I'm not sure what they do size-wise, as I've never bought one.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

How about a bunny(rabbit) costume wearing something sexy.


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Halloween .... Playboy ..... I'm thinking you should walk in holding a severed playboy bunny head. That allows you to: 

1. Not be trashy.
2. Stick to the theme.
3. Dress however you feel comfortable.
4. Put gratuitous gore into something... isn't that what halloween is about? ;0)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What about a cigarette girl carrying the table type thing? Or a photographer with a big old time box camera made out of cardboard---or find a vintage camera to carry? Maybe a sexy updo on your hair and a long lingerie set that covers, but is suggestive and some dainty house shoes with fur around them?


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow guys, again you all come through with flying colours. Thank you for all the suggestions, they're great. There are def a few that I haven't thought of in there.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

You could also be the girl in the lobby that sells the keys to members. She....that was Maggie from Australia, wore a tuxedo top and a small pair of shorts w/ black nylons & heels. She had the cuffs, the bowtie & the cufflinks but no tail or ears. We were good friends w/ that crowd. Aunt worked there 9 yrs. & I worked there for banquets 4 yrs. One time Maggie came running out the door ( we worked in the Chicago Club & Hotel) every car on Walton St. stopped to stare, she came out to say hi to our Grandma!lol! Incidently Christie was one of the nicest people, my Aunt served her breakfast every morning. As far as those bunny suits. Back in the day they were a real suit of armor. Girls in the john would need help getting them zipped up, sores on their back from them being so tight. Bunny Mother Marilyn always teased me that she was gonna make a bunny out of me, I worked in the hotel banquet dept., bunnies served drinks at our parties., anyways only 3 people knew the truth that I was underage working there. It was funny during the week I went to a catholic school in my little uniform...can ya imagine what would have happened if the nuns found out?lol! Best job I ever had, best money, most fun, Hefner was so good to his employees. I seen a lot there!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Another potential avenue for approaching this 'Playboy' theme might be to dress as one of the magazine's many interview subjects over the years. On Playboy's main Wikipedia page (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Playboy), scroll all the way down to the 'See Also' section, where you'll find links by decade, identifying people who've appeared in the magazine.

For example, the fourth column on this Wikipedia page identifies the interviewee from each issue during the years 2000-2009: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_in_Playboy_2000–2009


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Frankie's Girl said:


> That is a very odd choice of party theme... but is she going to make you leave if you don't come in costume?


Or have you strip down and be a Playmate???



LadyJackOLantern said:


> Oooh, I like this idea! Wasn't Marilyn Monroe in Playboy? You could do the traditional Marilyn costume with the white dress and be fairly covered up (how much cleavage you should would depend on the dress).


She was indeed, numerous times, including the first issue. 

I'd suggest going as Bunny Yeager, after she retired from modeling and became a full time pin-up photographer. Wear as much as you want, just carry a camera around. Be cool if you could get some late 50's or early 60's vintage clothing for the costume, but I think she's still shooting so you could dress pretty much any style from mid-(20th) century forward.


----------



## Popular_Costumes (Sep 21, 2011)

Actually, all you have to do is to put on a pair of bunny ears with bare shoulders & bowtie to pull off the playboy bunny look. I'm sure you can get a suitable evening gown for this.

Have a look at this video tutorial to see how she pulls it off without coming off as being too trashy. You don't have to show as much cleavage as she does, but you get the general idea. She goes into how she made her playboy costume, make-up tips, accessories, etc.

http://www.mediafileshare.com/video/449


----------



## anora (Sep 21, 2011)

Well..

Nice ideas...
Thank you for sharing your ideas...


----------



## llewis (Sep 20, 2011)

You could always do something like this: 

http://www.mrcostumes.com/Playboy-Pink-Sexy-Girlfriend-Plus-Size-Costume-P100913.aspx

If you wore pants underneath the robes and tightened up the neckline, you wouldn't expose too much. Plus, it's a pink Playboy bunny themed Hugh Heifner outfit, so it's still feminine and cute for the party.


----------

